# Produktvielfalt und Einsatzbereiche



## Premium_Biker (4. Februar 2017)

hallo sehr verehrtes Newman Team, eure Marke weiß zu gefallen und besticht durch schöne, dezente und interessante Produkte und Test Möglichkeiten.
Für mich als rein rassigen Gravity Biker ist nur leider nicht viel dabei, daher wollte ich mich gerne mal direkt bei euch erkundigen wohin die Reise geht.
Felgen, bzw. komplette Laufräder für den Downhill Einsatz? 20x110mm Steckachse vorne? Evtl 32 Loch, da mit mehr Felgen kompatibel?
Sind solche Sachen in Planung oder wollt ihr euch generell eher auf all Mountain Material beschränken?
Lg


----------



## MG (4. Februar 2017)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> hallo sehr verehrtes Newman Team, eure Marke weiß zu gefallen und besticht durch schöne, dezente und interessante Produkte und Test Möglichkeiten.
> Für mich als rein rassigen Gravity Biker ist nur leider nicht viel dabei, daher wollte ich mich gerne mal direkt bei euch erkundigen wohin die Reise geht.
> Felgen, bzw. komplette Laufräder für den Downhill Einsatz? 20x110mm Steckachse vorne? Evtl 32 Loch, da mit mehr Felgen kompatibel?
> Sind solche Sachen in Planung oder wollt ihr euch generell eher auf all Mountain Material beschränken?
> Lg


Wir werden in naher Zukunft alle Bereiche abdecken und arbeiten momentan u. a. auch an ….
- 800mm Lenkern
- 20x110 VR Naben
- 12x157 HR Naben
- verstärkten Aluminium Felgen für Gravity und E-Bikes

Bis Anfang / Mitte Saison werden wir die Teile liefern können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Premium_Biker (4. Februar 2017)

Damit werdet ihr in der Szene großen Anklang finden! Es freut mich sehr zu hören.
Ich fange dann schon mal an zu sparen


----------



## Pintie (4. Februar 2017)

das mit dem 800 Lenker hättest nicht sagen dürfen. Dann warte ich noch mit bestellen und nehm gleich den 80er.

auch 20x110 ist gut. brauche ich auch


----------



## Premium_Biker (5. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich noch einen Wunsch zu den DH Felgen abgeben darf wäre es der Wunsch nach tubeless Möglichkeit.
Danke


----------



## MG (5. Februar 2017)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch einen Wunsch zu den DH Felgen abgeben darf wäre es der Wunsch nach tubeless Möglichkeit.
> Danke


Meinst du damit eine Felge ohne Nippel Bohrungen im Felgenbett?


----------



## Premium_Biker (5. Februar 2017)

Nein, dann hätte ich ust tubeless geschrieben, ich meine tubeless ready also gerne dann auch direkt mit entsprechendem felgenband und Ventil von euch 
Bin ein Freund von Komplettlösungen 
Btw noch mal zu euren Naben, ist auch eine 12x150 hr Nabe in Planung oder kann die Boost Nabe umgebaut werden?
Lg und Danke für die Antworten


----------



## MG (6. Februar 2017)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> Nein, dann hätte ich ust tubeless geschrieben, ich meine tubeless ready also gerne dann auch direkt mit entsprechendem felgenband und Ventil von euch
> Bin ein Freund von Komplettlösungen
> Btw noch mal zu euren Naben, ist auch eine 12x150 hr Nabe in Planung oder kann die Boost Nabe umgebaut werden?
> Lg und Danke für die Antworten


Ja, Tubless ready sind unsere Felgen.
Wir wollten ursprünglich ein eigenes Felgenband anbieten, haben aber sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Schwalbe Band gemacht und bieten deshalb momentan kein eigenes Band an. 
12x150 hat nichts mit 12x148 zu tun.
12x150 ist „verwandt“ mit dem Maß 12x157. 
Bei 12x157 sind die Endkappen an jeder Seite um 3,5mm länger für die Einfädelhilfen am Rahmen. Ansonsten ist 12x150 und 12x157 identisch …
… genauso wie 12x135 und 12x142.

Zurück zur Frage ...
... es kommt eine 12x157mm Nabe die dann auch als 12x150 genutz werden kann.


----------



## Premium_Biker (6. Februar 2017)

Großartiges Konzept von euch, dicken Daumen nach oben


----------



## MG (18. April 2017)

Premium_Biker schrieb:


> Großartiges Konzept von euch, dicken Daumen nach oben


Danke


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. April 2017)

Wenn ihr jetzt noch etwas mehr Farbe an die Naben bringt, gibt es kaum noch Gründe, auf Hope umzusteigen. Gerade der Preis zusammen mit der Leistung interessiert mich hier auch. Ich plane gerade ein neues Bike und da käme mir ein 29er LRS und vor allem auch ein blauer Carbon-Lenker von euch sehr gelegen. 

Habt ihr inzwischen aussagekräftige Bilder der farbigen Lenker auf der Webseite? ;-) Und: Seid ihr in absehbarer Zeit auf Events vertreten, so dass man eure Produkte mal probe fingern kann? 

P.S. noch etwas off-topic: Es wäre gut, wenn du und deine Kollegen/ Mitarbeiter hier im Forum in der Signatur direkt den Link/ die Adresse der Webseite reinkopiert. Dann können wir uns gleich nach neuen Posts Appetit auf der Webseite holen oder unseren Kauftrieb befriedigen. (sieht man bei Community-Managern anderer Hersteller auch und finde ich persönlich sehr gut, zumal es euch direkt als Staff ausweist) _Google ist doch manchmal so umständlich._ ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialeis (9. Juli 2018)

MG schrieb:


> Bis Anfang / Mitte Saison werden wir die Teile liefern können.


Wie sieht denn der aktuelle Fahrplan aus? Aktuell gibt es ja Lenker nur bis Breite 750mm. Und auch die eingefärbten Carbon Lenker wurden soweit ich weiss 2016 vorgestellt.


----------



## Baitman (9. Juli 2018)

Einen breiteren Carbon lowrise-Lenker wäre auch was für mich.

Schade ist auch das die leichten Vorbauten ab 4 cm beginnen. 3 cm ware wünschenswert.


----------



## hans7 (28. Januar 2019)

Ein Update wäre wirklich interessant. Gerade nämlich auch gesehen, das die Lenker bei 75 aufhören


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. Februar 2019)

würde mich auch interessieren, genauso wie es um die kurzen 2-Schrauben-Vorbauten steht. 31mm, 35mm, 40mm


----------

